# Homemade snow cab with automation to Craftsman snow thrower



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

So I have finally finish my project. Started in October, welding 3/4" metal tubing to create the shell of cab. I used flat bar to secure windows. I made card board temples of windows and paid a window company to cut them. 
The automation was a power window motor and 2 actuators. I am using my trolling battery as a back up for winter accessories / automation.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Great looking job robbie. Thanks fo sharing it with us!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice, now it needs a light bar.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FixItForFree (Feb 10, 2017)

*DIY Snow Cab*

Nice work Rob. I have the standard fabric snow cab which is nice but is falling apart after several years in service. Did you use MIG welding on your cab?


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks. Just a flux core from Harbour freights. Just don't use their wire. Purchased Lincoln .30mp wire, much cleaner. I have no welding experience. 
I have 2 videos on you tube, under LGHNurse0911 on this cab, and another on the Ceaftsman cab. 
Thanks


----------

